# Looking for old style bloodlines, any suggestions??



## Little Gurl's Daddy (Mar 17, 2009)

I am looking for the old style, original bloodlines like jeep, hemphill, chinaman, gator, eli, carver, TNT, boudreaux, etc. I know I can get colbys straight from Mr. Colby himself (which is the best bloodline IMO) but interested in some of the other old style bloodlines. I am only looking for American Pitbull Terrier bloodlines, not bullies. Not interested. Any help is appreciated. By the way I reside between Atlanta and Chicago, so reasonable near to those areas is helpful but will travel for the right one. Thanks!


----------



## Little Gurl's Daddy (Mar 17, 2009)

Also, if anyone has any info on health conditions I should be aware or look for with these bloodlines, I would definitely appreciate any info.


----------



## BrunoGator (May 19, 2008)

I like the Alligator stuff and the old stuff from Carver. I've got a dog that is L.G. Carver on top and Hammonds Alligator on bottom. Sure is a good dog


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

**They're out there.

It's a bad time for pit guys, so I don't want to post links.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090709/ap_on_re_us/us_dogfighting_raids_4


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the jeep or hunny bunch lines


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I have almost all Carver dogs (McCools) and we talk to him all the time. He is in Texas. Has some real nice dogs:woof:


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I too understand that it has not been good for the APBT breeders and people with connections don't like posting links but how are the rest of us interested in getting some of those old style, original bloodlines again like jeep, hemphill, chinaman, gator, eli, carver, TNT, boudreaux, etc if no ones willing to give out any info. As for Colby why is it I find his link of pure bloodline? I doubt his state of residency will go after him or but a ban on APBT Colby and his dog are part of the U.S. history.(Plain ol' American apple pie)


----------



## dalton7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have all foundation bloodlines mengusnationbulldogs.com the site not finished yet, we have hollingsworth,colby and old family red nose with a lil hienzl, my family has had these dogs over 50 years, they are the best most loyal sweet obedient dogs, but they game as game gets


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I have Carver, Crenshaw and Boudreaux bloodlines. They are out there.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Thanks for the link, that really helps a lot I wish more breeders (not byb) would post.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

"Game as game gets..." Might as well just say "hey, I need some trouble in my life. Come investigate me, Big Bro." Some things need not be said on a public forum, or perhaps not at all.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah, talking about your dogs being Game is a good way to find law enforcement on your door step. Are you unaware of what it takes to be called game? It's ok if you're not, you should really post some clarification ASAP or request that the post is removed from the site.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess like anything else the government wants it cut from dog sport (taxes) and when no one likes to part with that's extra little income the government says "Oh yeah! well F--K you!, now its illegal. The crooked politicians has always been around that's why the War on Drugs is such a success. For as long as someone in Washington is being greased everything is halt, investigations are dropped, delays for other more important issues.(like attacking something else for money too) God Bless Capitalism and the American way!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Go to some shows in your area. That should help get you started.


----------

